# nomes das letras: G, K, W, Y



## Dymn

Olá pessoal!

Hoje ouvi um youtuber português a falar "guê", o que me admirou, então fui ver os nomes das letras em português e vi que estas quatro têm nomes diferentes. Então, como é que as chamam vocês?

_gê _ou _guê_?
_cá _ou _capa_?
_dáblio, dâblio _ou _duplo vê_?
_ípsilon _ou _i grego_?

Muito obrigado


----------



## Guigo

Aqui, nas minhas bandas, estado do Rio de Janeiro, dizemos:

gê
cá (meu pai falava _capa_)
dáblio
ípsilon

Nunca ouvi _i grego_ ou _guê_, mas já ouvi _duplo vê._


----------



## englishmania

Eu sou portuguesa e digo


guê  (mas há quem diga gê)  (por exemplo, nas siglas ouço variações: GTI gê, moto GP guê ou gê, G8 gê)

cápa (única opção)

_dabliu _ou duplo vê (na escola penso que as crianças aprendem duplo vê)

i grego ou  ípsilon


----------



## Dymn

englishmania said:


> _dabliu _ou duplo vê (na escola penso que as crianças aprendem duplo vê)


Obrigado. _Dabliu _leva a tonicidade no "i"?


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> Obrigado. _Dabliu _leva a tonicidade no "i"?



Não, no '_a_'.
Só por curiosidade, aprendi a ler dando às letras nomes diferentes, nomes que se mantinham quando fiz a escola primária (segunda metade anos 50) e que ainda subsistem na forma como algumas pessoas as designam:
c=quê
f= fê
g= guê
j= jê
l= lê
m= mê
n= nê
q= quê de haste
r= rrê
s= cê
(Nesse tempo, '_k'_, '_w_' e '_y_' não faziam parte oficialmente do alfabeto).
Quando cheguei ao liceu (1960), começou a ser usada a nomenclatura que hoje domina: '_c_' passou a _'cê_' e '_s_' a _'esse_', '_g_' a 'jê' e '_j_' a '_jota_', _'l', 'm', 'n', 'r'_ a _'éle', 'éme', 'éne' e 'erre' respectivamente. 'K', 'w' e 'y'_ continuavam a não fazer parte do alfabeto português, mas a introdução das línguas estrangeiras nos currículos obrigava a dar-lhes nome e foi assim que passei a chamar-lhes _'kápa_', '_dábliu_' e '_ípsilon'_ (em alternativa e com menor frequência, '_i grego_').
Nunca dei muita atenção ao fenómeno, mas quer-me parecer que ainda há um predomínio regional de cada uma dessas variantes.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> Não, no '_a_'.
> Só por curiosidade, aprendi a ler dando às letras nomes diferentes, nomes que se mantinham quando fiz a escola primária (segunda metade anos 50) e que ainda subsistem na forma como algumas pessoas as designam:
> c=quê
> f= fê
> g= guê
> j= jê
> l= lê
> m= mê
> n= nê
> q= quê de haste
> r= rrê
> s= cê


Interessante. Pergunto-me se tal nomenclatura ou similar era usada também no Brasil na mesma época.


----------



## englishmania

Exatamente, a sílaba tónica em dabliu é ''da'', mas não se pronuncia ''dá''.

Em relação à forma como o Carfer aprendeu o abecedário, causa-me alguma estranheza, pois não foi assim que aprendi...  

Penso que hoje em dia se voltou a algo parecido, pois ouço as crianças dizerem o ''fe''(f), o ''que (c)'', o ''se (s), que é o som e não é a letra.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Interessante. Pergunto-me se tal nomenclatura ou similar era usada também no Brasil na mesma época.



Aparentemente, haveria algo parecido, sim.
Encontrei isto no Ciberdúvidas: 



> Luiz Gonzaga/Zé Dantas
> Luiz Gonzaga
> 
> Lá no meu sertão
> Pros caboco lê
> Tem qui aprendê
> Um outro ABC
> O jota é ji
> O ele é lê
> o ésse é si
> Mas o erre
> Tem nome de rê
> Até o ypsilon
> Lá é pssilone
> O eme é mê
> O efe é fê
> O gê chama-se guê
> Na escola é engraçado
> Ouvir-se tanto ê
> *a bê cê dê fê guê lê mê nê
> pê quê rê tê vê* e *zê*.



Sobre o nome das letras - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Vanda

Que maravilha saber isto:


> c=quê
> f= fê
> g= guê
> j= jê
> l= lê
> m= mê
> n= nê
> q= quê de haste
> r= rrê
> s= cê


E sim, como lembrou o Carfer, lá no Nordeste pronunciam assim. Lembrei logo da música, até voltei o post para ver se o autor estava falando de brasileiros..

Se quiserem ouvir a música, é só procurar no canal de vídeos por Luiz Gonzaga/Zé Dantas 
 ABC do Sertão.


----------



## Ari RT

Nascido e criado no sudeste, também me surpreendi com fê, jê, lê etc, ao ter contato com o "nordestinês". Até as ladainhas "ele com a dá lá, ele com e dá le, ele com i dá li..." eram diferentes. "Fê com a" nunca fez muito sentido pra mim. Fê é com ê!
Tenho a observar que essa nomenclatura tende a desaparecer em favor da outra (ele, eme, ene, efe, jota). Nas escolas das capitais já desapareceu, as crianças já não aprendem assim. Sobrevive apenas nas falas dos mais velhos ou no interior. Nos tempos de Luiz Gonzaga já era algo suficientemente "curioso" para merecer menção.


----------



## Alentugano

k em Portugal é sempre kapa, exceto quando falamos de k7!


----------



## coolbrowne

Se bem me lembro, o "outro ABC" não se aplica a todo o Nordeste. Sou nordestino, nascido em Recife (isto é, _nuricifi_), mas viajei bastante (isto é, meus pais viajaram), tendo ido morar primeiro no sertão de Pernambuco, onde minha aprendi a ler aos 3 anos de idade, xeretando a minha mãe, que havia tomado a si a tarefa de alfabetizar minha irmã, de 4 anos.

Quando finalmente entrei na escola, já foi em uma sequência de lugares, no Estado do Rio e em Minas. Quando voltamos ao Nordeste, fomos morar em Natal e depois em Recife. Na escola, nessas duas capitais, nunca aprendi "um outro abecê". Um dos discos (de vinil, 10 polegadas, 33/3 RPM) que meu pai tocava (na eletrola), incluía o supra mencionado "ABC do Sertão" (creio que o disco se chamava "A História do Nordeste na Voz de Luiz Gonzaga"), mas eu não aprendi. Com surpreendente clareza, depois de tantas décadas, lembro ter entendido "o jota é ji" como "o que eu perdi" e achado que "uelelê" (o éle é lê) era qualquer coisa/entidade que não me dei ao trabalho de investigar.

Com a "avançada" idade de 10-quase-11, a família mudou-se para _sauvadô_ (Salvador) - lembrando que a Bahia não era então parte da Região Nordeste mas sim da Região Leste, junto com Sergipe, Minas Gerais, Espírito Santo, Rio de Janeiro e o (na época) Distrito Federal. Foi só foi aí que os colegas e professores me ensinaram o que eu interpretei como sendo o _alfabeto baiano_. E então, voltando a ouvir o disco (agora na radiola) finalmente entendi a letra do "ABC do Sertão". E, com o tempo, me dei conta que tal abecê era usado em outras partes, além da Bahia e Sergipe. Também aprendi que baiano não chupa bala (prá matar quem?) mas sim que(i)mado e não acende lanterna mas sim "pilha" (dentro da qual vão "baterias”). E por aí vai...


----------



## Ari RT

Ó paí ó. Morei em Salvador só 7 anos e foi uma epifania linguístico-antropológico-cultural. 
Aprender o "outro" alfabeto é tranquilo. Quero ver ir à padaria e pedir quatro cacetinhos e duas varas. Sem rir.


----------



## fabricio gaucho

Na minha região do sul do Brasil ouço: gê, cá, dábliu (ouvia há muito tempo também dobrevê...) e ípsilon.


----------



## RadekPSK

fabricio gaucho said:


> Na minha região do sul do Brasil ouço: gê, cá, dábliu (ouvia há muito tempo também dobrevê...) e ípsilon.


O mesmo vale para mim, em Santa Catarina. Minha vó fala às vezes "dobrevê", o que sempre confunde o resto da família.
As outras letras realmente não tem outras opções, acho. Dei aulas para um grupo de brasileiras e portuguesas que falavam apenas português como língua de herança, e elas adoravam ficar espantadas com o português das outras. A diferença "capa" vs "cá" foi polêmica.


----------



## Vanda

Se tem uma coisa que eu admiro é essa variedade dentro do mesmo país. Eu nunca digo que tal coisa não existe na língua, não conheço todas regiões nossas. 'Existe mais variedade linguística do que sonha nossa vã filosofia'.


----------



## aoficina

Dymn said:


> Obrigado. _Dabliu _leva a tonicidade no "i"?


Não. Dáblio leva acento no “a”. É uma paroxítona terminada em ditongo.


----------



## englishmania

Em Português Europeu não.


----------

